# Disney plant offenbar das Ende der Simpsons



## Darkmoon76 (24. Januar 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Disney plant offenbar das Ende der Simpsons* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Disney plant offenbar das Ende der Simpsons*


----------



## Spiritogre (24. Januar 2019)

Die Simpsons sind teuer in der Produktion? Das ist nun wirklich eine lachhafte Aussage. Vielmehr ist wohl eher der Humor nicht politisch korrekt genug für die Scheinheiligen bei Disney. Dabei ist der Inder doch schon wegen der SJW-Beschwerden aus der Serie geflogen und sie wurde immer handzahmer. Natürlich gucken das dann auch nicht mehr so viele.


----------



## MrFob (24. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die Simpsons sind teuer in der Produktion? Das ist nun wirklich eine lachhafte Aussage. Vielmehr ist wohl eher der Humor nicht politisch korrekt genug für die Scheinheiligen bei Disney. Dabei ist der Inder doch schon wegen der SJW-Beschwerden aus der Serie geflogen und sie wurde immer handzahmer. Natürlich gucken das dann auch nicht mehr so viele.


Hab die Simpsons schon seit Jahren nicht mehr gesehen aber what? Es gibt Apu nicht mehr? :o 
Den fand ich immer saugeil mit seinen 12 Kindern oder was es war.


----------



## Spiritogre (24. Januar 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Hab die Simpsons schon seit Jahren nicht mehr gesehen aber what? Es gibt Apu nicht mehr? :o
> Den fand ich immer saugeil mit seinen 12 Kindern oder was es war.



Jupp, den "mussten" sie auf Druck der "Rassismus-Schreier" rausnehmen: https://www.news.com.au/entertainme...y/news-story/3f59c0676c4af24aa99f588449fdd1c7


----------



## ICamus (24. Januar 2019)

Was mir nicht so ganz einleuchtet, wieso die Serie kaufen um sie dann zu beenden?


----------



## MrFob (24. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Jupp, den "mussten" sie auf Druck der "Rassismus-Schreier" rausnehmen: https://www.news.com.au/entertainme...y/news-story/3f59c0676c4af24aa99f588449fdd1c7



Oh mann, das pack ich aber auch nicht. Die gesamte Praemisse der Serie ist es doch Klischees auf die Schippe zu nehmen. Wie kann man um sowas nur wieder einen Shitstorm anfangen.
Diese Leute sollten sich mal auf Joker aus Mass Effect 3 hoeren.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WB7pPlL6b-I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## stevem (24. Januar 2019)

Ich bin zwar ein riesen Simpsons Fan aber seit den letzten 10 Staffeln wird die Serie mit jeder Folge schlechter nicht nur das auch die Synchronstimmen sind mittlerweile nur noch nerven  und passen überhaupt nicht mehr zu den Figuren, auch die Charaktere werden immer mehr plumper, dümmer und langweilliger.

Ich schaue mir mittlerweile nur noch die ersten 3-5 Staffeln an.


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. Januar 2019)

Die Simpsons gucke ich schon längst nicht mehr. Da bleib ich lieber bei Family Guy. Die Serie mag sich zwar auch gewandelt haben und wurde auch immer abgedrehter, aber der Humor blieb bis heute bitterböse.


----------



## Jakkelien (24. Januar 2019)

Die Simpsons sind schon seit langer Zeit Geschichte.
Wo South Park von Staffel zu Staffel besser wurde, stürzten die Simpsons ab Staffel 10 kontinuierlich ab. 
Die Simpsons waren mal intelligent und hatten einen einzigartigen Humor. Heute ist davon kaum noch etwas übrig.
youtube.com/watch?v=KqFNbCcyFkk

Vor langer Zeit schon, hätte der Stecker gezogen werden müssen.


----------



## Zybba (24. Januar 2019)

Anscheinend muss Futurama mal wieder ausgegraben werden!


----------



## Bonkic (24. Januar 2019)

sorry, aber das ist mal wieder typischer clickbait-bullshit:
im quellartikel von variety, der übrigens mit "What Will Happen to ‘The Simpsons’ as Disney Takes Over Fox?" überschrieben ist, geht der autor rein spekulativ mehrere mögliche optionen durch, wie es weitergehen könnte. es gibt kein statement von disney oder sonstwem zur zukunft der simpsons, nichts! von wegen "Disney plant offenbar das Ende der Simpsons". völliger unsinn.


----------



## golani79 (24. Januar 2019)

Das Ende der Simpsons liegt doch schon ne Zeit zurück - zumindest für mich.

Staffel 1-8 habe ich auf DVD - die schaue ich immer wieder und das sind die besten für mich, bevor es meiner Meinung nach, qualitativ bergab ging.


----------



## Zybba (24. Januar 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> sorry, aber das ist mal wieder typischer clickbait-bullshit


Danke für den Hinweis!
Ich hab mir die Source auch noch mal angeschaut und stimme dir zu.

Anscheinend basiert die Headline hier ja hauptsächlich auf diesem Satz:


			
				Andreas Bertits schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings spielt Disney derzeit Gerüchten zufolge schon mit dem Gedanken, die Serie einfach auslaufen zu lassen.


----------



## TAOO (24. Januar 2019)

2023 endet'Die Simpsons', mit'Staffel 32',wenns denn so ist . Also die Zahlen combi gefällt mir . Jim Carrey lässt grüßen, mehr sag ich dazu erstmal nicht.


----------



## Javata (24. Januar 2019)

Alles hat ein Ende bis auf eine Wurst... Bin auch großer Fan, schon damals in meiner Jugend im ZDF wo man längst noch nicht alle Gags verstanden hat. Mittlerweile ist der Höhepunkt aber doch überschritten. Bei über 650 Folgen ist ein Abbau aber auch nicht zu vermeiden.
Schade wäre es irgendwie trotzdem, ein wenig wie mit TV-Total oder Harald Schmidt damals. Bei all dem Unsinn im TV waren so Sendungen doch was besonderes.


----------



## Worrel (25. Januar 2019)

Zu teuer? Irgendwo gibt's bestimmt billigere Zeichner, die die Serie für einen Bruchteil der Kosten produzieren können.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und gerade bei Cartoons könnte man öfters mal mit Standbildern arbeiten oder weniger Animationen für die Charaktere darstellen:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iz5E-qjCyig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## golani79 (25. Januar 2019)

Wurde ja eh schon mal diskutiert - eine Folge von Family Guy kommt z.B. auf bis zu ~2 Millionen $ und bei den Simpsons steht auch, dass sich die zw. 1-2 Millionen bewegen.

Für nicht einmal eine halbe Stunde, ist das dann doch ne satte Maut.

Ich denke, viele vergessen, was da eigentlich alles dranhängt und wie viel Aufwand das alles zusammen ist. 

Und die Voice Actors sind auch nicht billig.


----------



## Lukas Schmid (25. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die Simpsons sind teuer in der Produktion? Das ist nun wirklich eine lachhafte Aussage. Vielmehr ist wohl eher der Humor nicht politisch korrekt genug für die Scheinheiligen bei Disney. Dabei ist der Inder doch schon wegen der SJW-Beschwerden aus der Serie geflogen und sie wurde immer handzahmer. Natürlich gucken das dann auch nicht mehr so viele.



Themenverfehlung, setzen Sechs.


----------



## Banana-OG (25. Januar 2019)

Er hat sich auf das Thema Simpsons bezogen.
Steck dir deine 6!


----------



## Rabowke (25. Januar 2019)

Banana-OG schrieb:


> Er hat sich auf das Thema Simpsons bezogen.
> Steck dir deine 6!


... bist du heute morgen irgendwie 5x auf den Kopf gefallen?!  

Man kann auch 'on topic' absoluten Schwachfug reden und muss dann auch solche Kommentare verkraften, vor allem weil die News sehr ausführlich das *warum* erklärt. Wie man jetzt wieder mit WSJ um die Ecke stiefeln kann ... ist und bleibt mir ein Rätsel. Aber scheinbar nicht nur mir.

Also lass die Finger mal kurz in Ruhe, denk darüber nach ... und du wirst hoffentlich zu dem gleichen Schluss kommen.


----------



## TheSinner (25. Januar 2019)

Ja, die Simpsons sind sogar ziemlich teuer von allem was man so liest - dass der Beitrag der PC Games hier dennoch eine mittlere Katastrophe ist liegt an der Natur der Sache. Es wurde offenbar ziemlich blindlinks von einer Website abgekupfert die wiederum sich auf einen Artikel stützt in dem mit keiner Silbe erwähnt wird dass es die hier angedeuteten Überlegungen tatsächlich gibt.

Fakt ist: Die Simpsons wechseln den Besitzer. Die Simspons sind teuer in der Produktion. Das Franchise generiert hohe Umsätze, die Serie alleine so wie sie ist genügt allerdings nicht um ihre Produktionskosten zu tilgen. Zwei weitere Staffeln sind noch nicht bestätigt aber wahrscheinlich.

Das wars. Alles Weitere ist reine Spekulation, Drumherum-Gerede, kurz: absolut keine zuverlässige News. Daran ändert sich nichts egal wie sehr man mag, somit ist der News Artikel hier reiner Clickbait, absolut unterste Journalismuskanone,. Das ist so als ob ich gleich den News Artikel verfasse "Zukunft von Andreas Bertitis ungewiss", dann spekuliere ob es eine geben kann angesichts der aktuellen ökonomischen Umstände und der Medienlandschaft im Allgemeinen, spekuliere ob studentische Kräfte nicht auch ausreichen könnten etc. und dann morgen jemand den Artikel verfasst "PC Games plant offenbar die Entlassung von Andreas Bertitis".

Fällt einem dann auch selbst auf, ne? Sorry aber der Artikel war ein Griff ins Klo. Das nächste Mal vielleicht doch die Quelle der Quelle lesen.


----------



## Spiritogre (25. Januar 2019)

LukasSchmid schrieb:


> Themenverfehlung, setzen Sechs.



Du kannst gerne den Ignoranten spielen und die Schneeflocken verteidigen, die Fakten sprechen für sich, die Industrie übt starke Selbstzensur, gerade auch im Spielebereich aber eben auch im Filmbereich, aufgrund des "Drucks" von Linken Idioten. Und Apu wurde aus keinem anderen Grund aus der Show gekickt.


----------



## Rabowke (25. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Du kannst gerne den Ignoranten spielen und die Schneeflocken verteidigen, die Fakten sprechen für sich, die Industrie übt starke Selbstzensur, gerade auch im Spielebereich aber eben auch im Filmbereich, aufgrund des "Drucks" von Linken Idioten. Und Apu wurde aus keinem anderen Grund aus der Show gekickt.


... merkst du eigentlich nicht das du dich mit Äußerungen wie Schneeflocken komplett selbst lächerlich machst?


----------



## Bonkic (25. Januar 2019)

zumal es meines wissens nach doch überhaupt nicht stimmt, dass apu gestrichen wurde.


----------



## Spiritogre (25. Januar 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... merkst du eigentlich nicht das du dich mit Äußerungen wie Schneeflocken komplett selbst lächerlich machst?



Ich schmeiße gerne mit diesen Beschimpfungen um mich, wer sich dadurch angesprochen fühlt, dann trifft es auch den Richtigen. Und die können meine Abneigung gegen ihre "Vorschriftenmacherei" gerne spüren, ich hasse kaum etwas mehr als Zensur und Bevormundung.



Bonkic schrieb:


> zumal es meines wissens nach doch überhaupt nicht stimmt, dass apu gestrichen wurde.


Doch wurde er, google es selbst wenn du den verlinkten Artikel nicht glaubst.


----------



## LOX-TT (25. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> und die Schneeflocken verteidigen



Was hast du gegen Schneeflocken? Gerade im Winter sind sie doch was feines auch wenn sie leider Weihnachten verschlafen haben, weswegen es da (wieder mal) nichts wurde mit weißer Farbe


----------



## MichaelG (25. Januar 2019)

Die sollen endlich mal Staffel 19, 21 und folgende auf DVD releasen. Ab Staffel 20 eigentlich auch Bluray, weil das Videoformat seitdem auf FHD vorliegt und eine BD-Version Sinn macht.


----------



## TheSinner (25. Januar 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... merkst du eigentlich nicht das du dich mit Äußerungen wie Schneeflocken komplett selbst lächerlich machst?



Genau das waren auch meine Gedanken. Wirklich ausnahmslos Jeder der diesen Begriff auf diese Weise benutzt ist, genau wie diejenigen die SJW als Schimpfwort nutzen, direkt diskreditiert. Da gibts auch kaum ein Zurück von. Ja, natürlich gibt es in Hollywood gerade aktuell einige besorgniserregende Entwicklungen hin zu übermäßiger political correctness, keine Frage. Dass PC im Grunde löblich ist, sollte man dabei aber nicht vergessen - es ist wie immer die Dosis die das Gift macht. Wenn dann allerdings die geltungssüchtigen Ich-Will-Auch-Opfer daherkommen die jetzt aber endlich auch mal das arme Opfer sein wollen, dann fliegen da gleich Vorwürfe hin und her dass einem als Normalsterblicher jede Lust am Diskurs vergeht. 

Ja, Apu soll vielleicht entfernt werden. Das ist nicht wirklich bestätigt und aktuell noch immer strittig aber: ja, das geht auf veritable Shitstorms zurück aber auch auf die tatsächlich legitime Frage nach stereotypisierten Darstellungen und ob die in diesem Fall mehr Schaden anrichten als dass Apu als Identifikationsfigur nützlich ist. Das soll nicht meine Diskussion sein, ich persönlich hab da meine eigene Meinung zu und genau das kann sie an der Stelle auch bleiben: meine. Das ändert nichts daran dass die Diskussion legitim ist und das ganze Schneeflocken-SJW-Geweine einfach eines ist: verkappte Geltungssucht.

Und dass manche Menschen hier so sind wie sie nunmal sind, naja das ist ja nix Neues. Die halten halt nix von Bevormundung. Und nix von Zensur. Und politischer Korrektheit. Deshalb kann man sie ja auch einfach als Weeaboo betrachten, ist ja nix dabei. Ist halt politisch nicht korrekt aber das ist ja in dem Fall nicht weiter wichtig. Halten ja nix von Bevormundung. Und von Zensur


----------



## Bonkic (25. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Doch wurde er, google es selbst wenn du den verlinkten Artikel nicht glaubst.



eher solltest du deine fakten besser checken,bevor du wieder mit deinem sjw-kram um die ecke kommst. 
apu wurde NICHT gestrichen; außerdem ist shankar KEIN simpsons-producer wie in deinem verlinkten artikel behauptet. genau genommen hat er rein gar nichts mit der serie zu tun.

das sagt übrigens al jean (der echte producer) zum thema:

https://twitter.com/AlJean/status/1...rl=https://www.bbc.com/news/newsbeat-46017390

nicht immer nur das schreiben, was gerade zur eigenen politischen agenda passt. wirfst du genau das nicht immer allen anderen vor, lieber spiritogre?


----------



## Enisra (25. Januar 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Was hast du gegen Schneeflocken? Gerade im Winter sind sie doch was feines auch wenn sie leider Weihnachten verschlafen haben, weswegen es da (wieder mal) nichts wurde mit weißer Farbe



Sind dass nicht die Typen die gleich rumheulen weil eine Rasiererwerbung sagt dass die Keine Arschlöcher sein sollen?


----------



## Rabowke (25. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich schmeiße gerne mit diesen Beschimpfungen um mich, wer sich dadurch angesprochen fühlt, dann trifft es auch den Richtigen. Und die können meine Abneigung gegen ihre "Vorschriftenmacherei" gerne spüren, ich hasse kaum etwas mehr als Zensur und Bevormundung.


... der Begriff der Diskussionskultur ist dann aber irgendwie an dir vorbei gegangen, warst du da im Ertüchtigungsurlaub? 




> Doch wurde er, google es selbst wenn du den verlinkten Artikel nicht glaubst.


... dann poste doch einfach eine Quelle bzw. exakten Link.


----------



## Spiritogre (25. Januar 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> Sind dass nicht die Typen die gleich rumheulen weil eine Rasiererwerbung sagt dass die Keine Arschlöcher sein sollen?



Eine Rasiererwerbung die jeden (weißen) Mann als potenziellen Vergewaltiger hinstellt kannst du meinetwegen toll finden. Ich finde diese Anbiederung an Linke und die Pauschalisierung einfach widerlich.



Bonkic schrieb:


> eher solltest du deine fakten besser checken,bevor du wieder mit deinem sjw-kram um die ecke kommst.
> apu wurde NICHT gestrichen; außerdem ist shankar KEIN simpsons-producer wie in deinem verlinkten artikel behauptet. genau genommen hat er rein gar nichts mit der serie zu tun.
> 
> das sagt übrigens al jean (der echte producer) zum thema:
> ...


Er drückt sich da noch vage aus, schau doch einfach selbst sämtliche Nachrichtenartikel zum Thema.



Rabowke schrieb:


> ... dann poste doch einfach eine Quelle bzw. exakten Link.


Hatte ich doch, wenn du mehr willst kannst du ja selbst googeln.


----------



## Cobblepot (25. Januar 2019)

Für mich haben die beginnend mit Staffel 12 nur noch abgebaut. Während Serien wie Family Guy und South Park für mich ab und zu mal eine schwache Folrge haben, haben die Simspons nur noch ab und zu eine gute Folge.


----------



## Rabowke (25. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Eine Rasiererwerbung die jeden (weißen) Mann als potenziellen Vergewaltiger hinstellt kannst du meinetwegen toll finden. Ich finde diese Anbiederung an Linke und die Pauschalisierung einfach widerlich.


... du erkennst aber auch überall das linke Feindbild, hm? 

Bzgl. der Diskussion um Schneeflocken. Keine Ahnung ob es sinnvoll ist einen englischen Begriff, den es auch wirklich nur dort als Be- bzw. Umschreibung für bestimmte Personengruppen gibt, ins deutsche zu übersetzen. 

Nur so als kleiner Gedankenanreiz.


----------



## Spiritogre (25. Januar 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... du erkennst aber auch überall das linke Feindbild, hm?
> 
> Bzgl. der Diskussion um Schneeflocken. Keine Ahnung ob es sinnvoll ist einen englischen Begriff, den es auch wirklich nur dort als Be- bzw. Umschreibung für bestimmte Personengruppen gibt, ins deutsche zu übersetzen.
> 
> Nur so als kleiner Gedankenanreiz.



Ich tendiere eh zum Sozialterroristen ... das passt mit am besten.

Ich erkenne nicht überall das linke Feindbild, ich folge sogar einigen Linken auf Twitter und kann vernünftig mit denen diskutieren, aber die übertreiben auch nicht so. 
Und die Rechten halten sich ziemlich bedeckt, von denen hört man nun einmal wenig bzgl. Vorschriften machen wollen und moralische Oberhoheit spielen.


----------



## Rabowke (25. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich tendiere eh zum Sozialterroristen ... das passt mit am besten.


... schön (?) das wir das  geklärt haben, aber ich warte immer noch auf den ultimativen Link zum Nachweis, dass der Apu wirklich aus der Show geschrieben *wurde* bzw. *ist*. Danke dir!


----------



## Spiritogre (25. Januar 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... schön (?) das wir das  geklärt haben, aber ich warte immer noch auf den ultimativen Link zum Nachweis, dass der Apu wirklich aus der Show geschrieben *wurde* bzw. *ist*. Danke dir!



https://www.nbcnews.com/news/asian-...opping-apu-amid-debate-over-character-n925096
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...yless-zealots-writes-CHRISTOPHER-STEVENS.html
https://metro.co.uk/2018/10/28/so-why-is-apu-being-axed-from-the-simpsons-8082250/


----------



## xNomAnorx (25. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Eine Rasiererwerbung die jeden (weißen) Mann als potenziellen Vergewaltiger hinstellt kannst du meinetwegen toll finden. Ich finde diese Anbiederung an Linke und die Pauschalisierung einfach widerlich.



Also ich kann ja die von dir hier kritisierte Kultur auch nicht leidern, in ihren extremen Ausmaßen zumindest, und bin hier im Forum auch oft dabei wenn es um das kritisieren von eben diesen Leuten geht, aber bezüglich der Simpsons greifst du das Thema jetzt vollkommen aus der Luft. Die Absetzung ist erstmal nur rein spekulativ. Und dafür, dass die Gründe für diese spekulative Absetzung an der politischen Unkorrektheit des Humors liegen gibt es keinerlei Hinweise. Apus Rausschmiss aus der Serie ist von den Machern außerdem dementiert worden, alle verlinkten Artikel von dir spekulieren nur, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe.

Jaja die Gillete-Werbung  Ich konnte dadrüber lachen  Die Aussage war doch im Endeffekt einfach nur, dass man kein Arschloch sein soll. Habe da nichts drin gesehen was mich beleidigt hat. Es kommt halt sehr predigend rüber und die dargestellten Szenarien sind übertrieben (Wer kennt es nicht man grillt im Garten mit den Nachbarn und die Kinder prügeln sich, aber man schaut nur zu und lacht ). Es ist keine gute Werbung imo, aber warum drüber aufregen? Gerade in Bezug auf "SJW" und "snowflakes" regt man sich doch darüber auf, wie leicht sie beleidigt sind. Dann sollte man das selbst auch nicht sein wegen einer schlechten Werbung


----------



## Bonkic (25. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...yless-zealots-writes-CHRISTOPHER-STEVENS.html



aus derselben zeitung, vom selben tag mit dem zitat des echten producers, das ich oben gepostet hatte:
Apu lives! Executive producer on the Simpsons rubbishes claims by an actor and writer that Kwik-E-Mart owner will be axed from the show
gib einfach zu, dass du auf fake news reingefallen bist, und wir vergessen die ganze sache.


----------



## Rabowke (25. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/asian-...opping-apu-amid-debate-over-character-n925096
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...yless-zealots-writes-CHRISTOPHER-STEVENS.html
> https://metro.co.uk/2018/10/28/so-why-is-apu-being-axed-from-the-simpsons-8082250/


Nehmen wir einfach mal deinen ersten Link, die anderen zwei, nichts für ungut, aber was kam die letzten Tage & Monate schon gutes und gehaltvolles aus England?  

Wie dem auch sei, NBC-News:

The *rumor*, *not confirmed* by Fox, suggests the character of Apu *will be* dropped from "The Simpsons" entirely.

Ich hab es dir mal markiert, ich denke mehr muss man hier nicht sagen. Also nochmal, ich hätte bitte gern einen Nachweis der Hand und Fuß hat. Danke.


----------



## TheSinner (25. Januar 2019)

Hier werden halt zwei grundverschiedene Diskussionen geführt: zum Einen die sachliche, recherchierbare und auf Fakten gestützte Seite - und dann die geltungssüchtige, mimimi-ich-will-auch-Opfer-sein Seite. Für die eine Seite findet man halt faktische Belege, für die andere Seite bestenfalls Spekulationen und die Kampagne eines verzweifelten indischen Comedians der gerne diese Plattform haben will damit auch er endlich was vom kuchen abbekommen kann und die Aussagen eines Menschen der über die Zukunft der Simpsons nichts zu sagen hat.

Davon ab ist das eigentliche Thema aber nach wie vor das Nie-Geplante-Ende der Simpsons und ein Nicht-Artikel darüber der dann hier abgekupfert wurde und das ist mindestens genauso traurig wie Spiritogre's Versuche Opfer zu spielen und auf die bösen Obrigkeitsbuhmänner zu zeigen.

Es wäre zum Lachen wenns nicht zum Heulen wäre.


----------



## Spiritogre (25. Januar 2019)

Nun, die Zukunft wird zeigen, ob Apu bleibt, wenn nicht sowieso gleich die ganze Serie gekippt wird.


----------



## Loosa (25. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die Simpsons sind teuer in der Produktion? Das ist nun wirklich eine lachhafte Aussage.



Wie kommst du darauf? Die Hauptstimmen bekommen $300.000 für jede Episode. Da sind wir mal eben bei knapp $2 Mio, nur für die Schauspieler.
2015 kostete eine einzige Folge $5 Mio. in der Herstellung, und schon damals hatte Fox gejammert weil es damit ein Verlustgeschäft fuhr. Apu hin oder her.


----------



## Worrel (25. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich schmeiße gerne mit diesen Beschimpfungen um mich, wer sich dadurch angesprochen fühlt, dann trifft es auch den Richtigen.


Also ich denke mir bei solchen und ähnlichen Äußerungen nur, wieso der Aussprechende sich auf derartige Plattitüden herablassen "muß".

"_Schneeflocke_" ist genausowenig wir "_Lügenpresse_", "_SJW_" oder "_Gutmensch_" eine "_Beschimpfung_" sondern schlicht und einfach Vokabular von Leuten, die _<Selbstzensur, da ich meinen Account hier noch ein wenig behalten möchte>_


----------



## Rabowke (25. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nun, die Zukunft wird zeigen, ob Apu bleibt, wenn nicht sowieso gleich die ganze Serie gekippt wird.




Du hättest auch einfach schreiben können: Kinnas, stimmt. Da hab ich mich wohl zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt & bin auf 'fake news' hereingefallen.


----------

